
Ask HN: What are your goals – what matters to you? - hoodoof
What is <i>really</i> important to you?<p>What are you aiming for?<p>What are your goals, short term through long term?
======
miguelrochefort
Efficiency.

I want to make the universe more efficient. For me, this starts by making
humans more efficient. My ideal would be the Borg.

I choose efficiency because it's inherently good. If you're more efficient,
then you can reach other goals more efficiently, no matter what these goals
are.

Concretely, I'm tackling the problem of inefficient communication and
thinking. I believe that natural languages are one of humanity's main
bottlenecks and must be replaced with something better by at least an order
magnitude. A completely new and computer-aided communication paradigm.

I don't want anyone to ever have to communicate something that's already been
communicated before. I don't want people to be able to express inconsistent
ideas. I want to get rid of paradoxes and exceptions from language.

I also want to make the world completely transparent, make data free. This
means getting rid of privacy, another one of humanity's main bottlenecks.
Privacy is irrational and selfish.

My first step is to build a single application that aims to replace 80% of
existing applications. To achieve this without bloat, a new interaction
paradigm will need to be conceived. As I don't expect most adults to
appreciate the value of the system (in my experience, they feel threatened) or
have the ability to learn it, my targets are kids.

TL;DR: I'm building a next-generation communication app for kids.

~~~
ogfomk
Since the Universe is spiraling toward oblivion and expanding I think that you
are well on your way. Humans are masters of paradox which is kind of like dark
matter appearing and disappearing at the same time in two different places. We
are software as a service.

The closest to a reasonable application is meditation where you sit down and
do absolutely nothing as close as possible. Reasonably easy to acquire,
meditation allows for communication to leap over bottlenecks in spite of
language.

Upon reading this sit quietly with your spine straight for 5 minutes while
focused on your breathing. This is the amount of time it takes to download the
meditation app. Once you have this installed it is only a matter of sitting
down again with your spine erect while paying attention to your breathing to
utilize it. Any thoughts that come during this time should be recognized as
thoughts and ignored. After 5, 10, 15, 20 or 30 minutes. Go back to doing
whatever it was you were doing. Meditation can never be taken from you once it
is installed.

------
symfony_
Only have one long-term goal: maximizing the happyness of my family. Biggest
achievement would be not having to worry about finances and being able to work
(a lot) less.

Pretty much every short-term goal ought to be a net plus on my longterm goal.
Short-term goals: 1\. Get our new SaaS business to 3K euro MRR So my wife can
quit job and support the SaaS (It's targeting the niche she works in, once
software is done she does over support / sales / marketing / networking etc.).
This is #1 because her job is awfull and low-paying, so we need to fix that
first. Just landed a great customer so fingers crossed...

2\. Either get SaaS up to 8k euro MRR+ OR start another \- So i can start
working alongside her doing the same kind of work. Might even be able to hire
someone so we can take some days off!

My job now is great. Pay is not great, but i can easily take days of if i want
or work from home etc. No commute to speak of, so maximum time for other
company stuff. If #1 or #2 is a bust, i'm pretty confident i will keep trying
to get a SaaS off the ground. Either that or get another job half an hour away
so i can retire a few years faster. Lets hope for the former.

------
bbcbasic
Set up a side business to blossom into paying 3* full time salary so I can be
free of commuting, can live a high life and build assets at the same time.
Doesn't involve coding as I've had it with coding and hate the complexity
nowadays. I have nostalgia for the simplicity of bbcbasic magazine listings.

If I can achieve this in 5 years it would be ideal. First stage is in
progress.

~~~
maxwin
Something that I am planning to do. But it is incredibly difficult to manage
with a full time job.

~~~
bbcbasic
Yes I know, and I have a young family too.

So...

Solution for me is to reduce to 4 day week. Lucky I can do this.

And don't write a line of code. Leverage the umpteen cloud services.

